# 22 yr old white ringneck, needs nutrition suggestions & USDA's stance on doves/pigeon



## Axelito (Mar 17, 2012)

*22 yr old white dove needs nutrition suggestions & USDA's stance on doves/pigeon*

Hello,

I have been fortunate to have my white, ringneck dove, Axel for 22 years. He even has survived accidentally eating arsenic/mercury from pumice rocks. Unfortunately, this happened two years ago and induced a stroke. He takes a heavy metal detox everyday, vit E and sometimes a vit complex (Nekton's) along with Isoxsuprine (great for his heart). He can now coo again and he is slowly recovering with walking exercises, etc.

Now, my companion and I need to go to Guatemala for maybe 6 months. I need to go and when I leave him behind with the vet, a friend, etc. he starts to have panic attacks and loses his balance. I'll also explain the BIG challenge with the USDA and doves and pigeons. This is important for us.

re: Food
I feed Axel Harrison's bird bread (with millet, flax and I add Kale), some organic seeded bread from whole foods and Kaytee supreme dove seed mix. Sometimes I give him apples. I feel like I'm not providing the best nutrition for Axel. So I'm looking to buy some new food for axel and I'm wanting to reach out to you loving owners of doves that have found some foods that worked great, without all the preservatives, etc and provide the calcium, nutrition that he needs. 

FYI only - USDA doesn't consider doves & pigeons as PETs but poultry.

In my looong process of taking Axel to Guatemala I was challenged that he must go through a federal quarantine upon my return to the states. The reason is that he (i.e., doves and pigeons) are considered poultry and NOT pet birds. Yes, I was shocked. I challenged national headquarters and the National Director allowed a special exception in my case. So he will be allowed to have a home quarantine upon our return. If you have to travel internationally please be aware of this. You don't want a federal quarantine.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bless you for loving and caring for this elder dove as you have and continue to do. Hopefully members will be along shortly with suggestions for you.

Terry


----------



## Axelito (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you, Terry for your kind words. It is amazing how much we can love these birds and how they provide so much love and companionship.

Be well,
Marc


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

He might be upset being left behind, while you go to Guatemala, but it still might be the best thing for him not to have to travel all that distance and face whatever problems may occur in Central America. Personally, I'd look for a good home here to spare him and you all the stress and trouble. He will adjust to a new caregiver, if you can find the right person, and hopefully he will still be around when you return. It's a hard decision but it might be best to leave him here, especially at his advanced age and health.


----------



## Axelito (Mar 17, 2012)

HI Ron,

Thank you for the words of wisdom. I tried once to leave him behind for 8 days to a great place and he almost died. So I figure if he is going to pass away it is best to happen with me after 22 yrs. Not an ideal situation, but luckily I flew non-stop from San Francisco to Miami and he did well. Now we just have a two hour flight to Guatemala. 

Wishing you much happiness and coos to your ringnecks.


----------

